# ultimate portable workbench



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJoGTf6KL8s


----------



## hangit (Aug 24, 2006)

Pretty cool. Was wondering about some plans but I see he wants to mass produce it.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Real cool bench. I think there was enough info in the video to come up with your own plans if ya'd put your mind to it.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks pretty nice. I like the storage ideas. I could use a smaller version for sure, maybe 3'x5' or something. Would be great for assembling pieces on site.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Nicely done.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Its huge....


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> Its huge....


Yeah, stupid big.

If it works for him, I just can't see wanting to drag that big ass thing out all the time.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i don't get it:blink:breaking down sheet goods,joining trim don't these things require a large flat surface?why on earth would you want something smaller?....goofballs


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

bigger is better


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Very clever, well thought out, but yet still quite large. Not sure for really rough terrain how well this works though. 4 legged supports tend to not do well on that.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Warren said:


> Very clever, well thought out, but yet still quite large. Not sure for really rough terrain how well this works though. 4 legged supports tend to not do well on that.


You could always modify those with legs that would level out the table.:w00t: Scaffolding levelers come to mind.:nerd:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

now that i agree with Warren:clap:

basing the system on something like these would be a good thing,you wouldn't need the extreme adjustability of these,thougth i often set up on roofs with these


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> i don't get it:blink:breaking down sheet goods,joining trim don't these things require a large flat surface?why on earth would you want something smaller?....goofballs


I can breakdown all the sheet goods I want with a set of horses and a few 2x4's laid on them.

I added a leg clamp to my mft/3 so I can tune up doors with it.

I just wouldn't want to drag that thing around and set it up.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Warner:cursing:....just pick the dam thing up,it looks like it weighs 47 pounds for god sakeyou are still in construction? no?

may be time to start developing ''other'' muscles:sneaky2:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> Warner:cursing:....just pick the dam thing up,it looks like it weighs 47 pounds for god sakeyou are still in construction? no?
> 
> may be time to start developing ''other'' muscles:sneaky2:


Maybe if it had wheels.:laughing:


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> Warner:cursing:....just pick the dam thing up,it looks like it weighs 47 pounds for god sakeyou are still in construction? no?
> 
> may be time to start developing ''other'' muscles:sneaky2:


Easy tomstruble EEEEEAAAAAASSSSSYYYYY, what may work for Warner may not work for you and vice versa. Some people may look at the size and get intimidated.:laughing: They may also have their work trucks and trailers packed to the gills and might feel that this setup is not compact enough to justify itself.

With that being said, I personally would make room for this and would probably wear it out from overuse.:thumbup:


----------



## RhodesHardwood (Jun 28, 2010)

Very nice. I would take up quite a bit of room in your truck, van or trailer though. If space is not an issue, this would be great.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I have found that 4x8 is too big for breaking down sheet goods with a festool system. 3x6 is better.W hy? On a true 4x8 there is no way to clamp the full sheets with rail clamps. giving 6" on each side makes it much easier to clamp. not to mention the easier portability of a 18"x 72 x10 Vs 24x 96x10 both in the trailer and carying around a jobsite. 
i could see the advantage of building one of the 2 tops reversable to drop your miter saw into. as it woudl make it even more useful in a daily way (I realise there are times when you want to break sheets and have a chop saw set up but it could be built so the saw drops in and can be pulled-- to cut sheets. you could even set up that space to hold a lunchbox plainer . hmmm might have to get rid of my custom Walko--- not.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Buncha haters!  Well I thought it was a marvelous idea, thanks tomstruble for posting a great tool/workbench.:clap:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks mom!:clap:


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

Forgot I had a couple pics on the phone. I'll take some better ones this week.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

beuty Brian:thumbup:


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

ROVACON said:


> Forgot I had a couple pics on the phone. I'll take some better ones this week.


Just playing the devil's advocate, but it looks like you have a 4x8 miter saw stand.

The part with the tracksaw I can sort of understand. But what work were you about to undertake which required a tracksaw table?

It sure looks like you know what your doing so I hate to nitpick. Just curious more than anything.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

maybe this can help you understand?:sad:

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/workbench


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> maybe this can help you understand?:sad:
> 
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/workbench


Genuineness Tom:thumbsup:


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

Tom Struble said:


> maybe this can help you understand?:sad:
> 
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/workbench


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

ROVACON said:


> Forgot I had a couple pics on the phone. I'll take some better ones this week.


It sure beats the heck out of working from the tailgate of a pickup truck! Nice work.:thumbsup:


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

mgb said:


> Just playing the devil's advocate, but it looks like you have a 4x8 miter saw stand.
> 
> The part with the tracksaw I can sort of understand. But what work were you about to undertake which required a tracksaw table?
> 
> It sure looks like you know what your doing so I hate to nitpick. Just curious more than anything.


Typically I use my miter saw stand. only need to make about a dozen cuts (on short lumber) that day. Did more sanding and routing with the table then anything else.

This bench may not work for everyone, and that's cool. I will most likely get an MFT at some point for working in tighter spaces and such (plus I just like green tools :laughing. But, one thing is for sure and that's I will always have a bench like this in the trailer and be using it 95% of the time. :thumbsup:

For the track saw, I had to rip down sheets of plywood backer for wainscoting. I store sacrificial lengths of 3/4 ply in the bench at all times to lay the sheet goods on top of. After that, I had about 1/2 a dozen doors to cut down.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I liked this bench idea from the day I saw it but havent gotten around to building it. I will probably make one smaller like 3x6. I like how Paulk incorporated the table as an outfeed for the table saw. I use the smaller DW745 and could come up with a way to join it to the table.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

*"I like how Paulk incorporated the table as an outfeed for the table saw. I use the smaller DW745 and could come up with a way to join it to the table."*

I like the idea of the tablesaw also... for those who have made one, do you encounter any cantilever problems? I would imagine the table-saw itself holds, but once you add a sheet of ply or MDF or OSB, does the far end lift at all?...

We just set-up the horses I showed in the previous post as an outfeed, but I like the idea of integrating it as one unit... the problem I have with it is its size and the amount of storage real estate it takes... But if you are going to take over someone's garage during an install, looks great and might draw neighbor attention and strike up a conversation...


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

KAP said:


> *"I like how Paulk incorporated the table as an outfeed for the table saw. I use the smaller DW745 and could come up with a way to join it to the table."*
> 
> I like the idea of the tablesaw also... for those who have made one, do you encounter any cantilever problems? I would imagine the table-saw itself holds, but once you add a sheet of ply or MDF or OSB, does the far end lift at all?...
> 
> We just set-up the horses I showed in the previous post as an outfeed, but I like the idea of integrating it as one unit... the problem I have with it is its size and the amount of storage real estate it takes... But if you are going to take over someone's garage during an install, looks great and might draw neighbor attention and strike up a conversation...


I have not gotten around to doing the inserts yet. Mainly because I am getting a different table saw in the near future and will retire the ridgid into the shop (I just can't brake that dam thing :laughing On the plans, the conduit is 6' long and only about 20'' or so sticks out for the saw. I don't think ripping down ply or MDF would be an issue. Me personally I use the TS55 for that and make the repetitive cuts with the table saw. I don't own the parallel guides yet :sad:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Ron Paulk also has a miter saw stand that looks pretty interesting:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I think the real usefulness of the workbench is not as a place to break down sheets of plywood, but as an assembly table of sorts when doing onsite built-ins. Gives you a large clear space to work, and the cubbies underneath to put your tools when not using them. I find that keeping neat and organized greatly improves the flow of work, and if I can keep the flow moving I can get paid and on to the next project that much faster. 

I haven't built one yet, but I think it's on my weekend project list coming up.


----------



## Joe the chippy. (Jul 19, 2010)

It's built with 1/2" ply right? Does it not flex when something heavy is put in the middle?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

It's a box with rails down each side and ribs in the inside:blink:


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

If you notice on one of mic pics above, I actually left about 1/4 of the table undrilled. I figured I would like to have some undisturbed surface for writing on blue prints, etc. Just a suggestion.

You can really build this thing any size you want depending on your trade. Bigger is better for me because I brake down sheet goods, do built ins, etc. I also have the space to store and haul it.

I hope you other guys build one and post the pics in use :thumbup:


----------



## Joe the chippy. (Jul 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's a box with rails down each side and ribs in the inside:blink:


I never even noticed the ribs inside! 

Ok then, may try to build a smaller version, one day ...

May


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

It's kinda like a boat hull, I was thinking even thiner ply?? Or even some Divinycell lamed up with epoxy and carbon kevlar mat:whistling


----------



## Robs660 (Jan 15, 2012)

Here is mine. I have not drilled the top. I've thought about it but have not gotten around to it. Mine is 3/4 ply with 3/4 ribs. It's REALLY strong

For now I am using the home depot square saw horses. I plan of designing a better method un the future


----------



## Robs660 (Jan 15, 2012)

Forgot 
It's 8' long and 54" wide. It's 2 pieces that can be used independent of each other

Just looked at the miter stand. I may integrate one into this table as well


----------

